# ECIGSSA Comp 6 - Vaping Has Saved My Life! - (Sir Vape, House of Vape, Vapers Corner)



## shaunnadan (16/2/17)

*ECIGSSA Competition 6 - Vaping Has Saved My Life!*
--- sponsored by *Sir Vape* & *House of Vape *&* Vapers Corner* ---

--- closing date - 10 March 2017 ---​We are very excited to start our first competition of 2017 for the members of ECIGSSA!

In light of the recent bad publicity vaping has received in the media, the public's perception on vaping has been dampened that it's very unsafe. *Let's try turn that around by showing people how much of a positive influence vaping has had on our lives!*

It will be great to hear from vapers their positive thoughts on vaping and see a picture of them sharing a positive message. Get creative, make a sign on a big sheet of cardboard or create something great to visually get your message across. Something that will be remembered.

*What you need to do to win*

Post a picture of a *positive message* with regards to vaping
Tell us how "Vaping has made your life a whole lot better!"
Tag *one friend *from the forum to enter
It would be highly appreciated if you share it on as many social platforms as you can with the *www.ecigssa.co.za *and the hashtag *#ecigssa*
*
Prizes*

We are delighted to announce that the sponsors of prizes for this sixth competition are *Sir Vape , House of Vape *and *Vapers Corner. *Thank you for taking part as sponsors and we are lucky to have such great and generous vendors as part of this forum.


















Prize from *Sir Vape*

4 x 30ml Bottles of Juice
2 x 50ml Bottles of Juice
1 x SV Cap
1 x Tongue Twisters
1 x SV Vape Mat
2 x SV Battery Cases
2 x SV Vape Bands
Free shipping within SA

Prize from *House of Vape*

1x Got cookies 180ml (international)
1x Pure Ten 50ml
1xPure lush 50ml
1x 60ml Baccy man
10x HOV vape bands
Free shipping within SA
Prize from *Vapers Corner*

R1,500.00 Vapers Corner online voucher

*Closing Date and Competition Rules*

The competition will close on *Friday 10th March 2017* at 5pm. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
One entry per person

The Admin & Mod Team will pre-select 10 entrants based on: *Effort, Originality and Message*
The *Three *winners will be *randomly drawn *from the 10 that the Admin & Mod Team have chosen.
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition however members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw. 

Only those *residing in South Africa* will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. We may consider widening this over time. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (17/2/17)

Excellent @shaunnadan !


This is going to be very exciting to watch as it unfolds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (17/2/17)

Vaping has made me quit smoking for good after 10 years, it feels great to breath again. After every cloud of vape and great flavor i can smell everything again. No breaks to go out in the cold or heat to go have a stinky anymore. NO time wasted to spend with my children because i have a craving of a stinky. No risk of toxic second hand smoke to my family. I smell great and no one complains of the stank that lingers on me of a cigarette. I can run around without being out of breath, can spend more time with my family. I have made alot of new friends with vaping and get to go out more and spend time with all of them at meets. every cigarette i dont smoke gives me one more day with my family! Vaping has changed my whole future.

@boxerulez

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (17/2/17)

I know I'm not the only one that went to see what I would buy with R1500 from @Vapers Corner !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez (17/2/17)

Vaping not only brought back my sensual faculties (smell and taste), but it also got rid of all my excess cashflow which used to burn a hole right through my pocket.

On a serious note I can now walk 5km without collapsing, I enjoy food and drink, and all of life so much more and my snoring has decreased since I started vaping.


@Lukeness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (22/2/17)

Vaping has made my life a lot better in so many ways!


I feel so much better physically! I can smell, and walk around a lot more than I used to without losing my breath. I can now look forward to doing physical activities again!
My choices are so much wider! I love pairing my vapes with my foods or beers!
Vaping introduced me to this forum, which has given me the chance to make new friends and meet up with people that I have become closer to than I could ever have belive! 
Chicks dig vapers!

@Schnappie 

SHARED!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Damion (24/2/17)

how vaping saved my life well for starters i stopped smoking the stinkys and started vaping best feeling ever i dont have the smokers cough anymore or that really shait after taste smokes gave you no vaping is the best thing that has ever happened to me i got me to know more people and get to know other vapers and got me to do more things outside of my house since im a social retard lol Vaping changed me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (24/2/17)

Why would you want to leave earlier from all that which makes you a happier person?
Why would you defy the logic of your own mind?
Why would you want to be controlled by a plant?

Makes no sense and it took me 23 years to realize this. I am so thankful i found vaping so that i would not have to answer to the above mentioned questions. I feel better, smell better, focus better and taste better. I cannot be sure that it will save my life but vaping most certainly improved the quality of my life. 

@hands

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands (24/2/17)

My kids will have there dad stick around for longer.
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (1/3/17)

Ey guys i decidede to do a story and yes the spelling in this story is horid but its part of it COZ OF THE WAY MOST PEOPLE SEE VAPERS AND THINK OF VAPEING a s a new horrid trent going around while in the mean time it actually saves lifes,helps in makeing new frends all the vapers ive met became my frends.Its not a horid creation that people like to label it but yet a new way of getting to live healthy and be more active and..Thanx to vapeing ile be getting more years of joy with loved ones and spend more time on this epic



forum.And many thanx for @Constantbester for teaching me the ways of the vape thats why you are my tag.And will have my greatest thanx for getting me of stinkies something i never needed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (2/3/17)

Wowzors! So far the current entries have awesome odds of winning a really epic prize!!! I'm contemplating handing in my modship just to get a crack at this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Wowzors! So far the current entries have awesome odds of winning a really epic prize!!! I'm contemplating handing in my modship just to get a crack at this!



Quite right @Stosta - the odds are looking very good at this stage 

Just a reminder, there are some awesome prizes to be won in this competition. Check out the original post at the top for more details.

Here is the awesome voucher being put up by @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vitblitz (2/3/17)

My wife and I have been smoking since 16, we both 36 now, thats 20 years of poison.

I bought my wife a iJust 2 s and she stopped smoking straight away. its been a month for both of us. My wife's asthma has totally gone, we both have enough energy to get out in to nature and be fit while still enjoying the most amazing flavors in vaping.

*Vaping Has Saved My Life!*

*VAPING SAVED 2 LIVES *and I owe this all to my friend and ECIGSSA member Arno Steyn, who helped me, guided me and convinced me to Vape and stop smoking.

Best decision of my life, we both feel healthier, our house smells amazing  and food tastes soooo much better.

Thank you vapors and thank your to ECIGSSA @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn  for introducing me to vaping and helping me all the way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (2/3/17)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Slick (2/3/17)

How vaping changed my life,some may not understand this but since I started smoking cigarettes in school,my parents never ever actually caught me smoking,they would smell it on me and found my boxes everywhere but I would never smoke infront of them out of respect.

Many of us know the horrible smell cigarretes leave behind,and that was the reason why I would never hug my mother after I smoked,i would just greet her verbally,because she would shout me and be disappointed in me,long story short,I started vaping,I hug my mother every time I see her,no more worries of her getting that horrid smell,thats just 1 way vaping has changed my life,to me vaping has only positives and smoking has only negatives! Thank you

Tagging @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## PsyCLown (2/3/17)

So I never smoked - fortunately.
However my girlfriend did when I met her. We all know that cigs smell bad, tastes bad, the ash is messy and they are expensive and anything but good for you. So after some research, got her vaping and she no longer smokes! Yippeeeee! 

@Firefly96

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/17)

I am living proof that vaping saves lives.

My pulmonologist had been badgering for more than 15 years to stop smoking. In January 2015, my lung function dropped from 77% in the previous year (2014) to just 47%. That's a decrease of 30% in just 1 year!!! He recommended that I go out and buy a Twisp (that was the only vaping device that was known to him at the time) so off I went to the nearest mall with a twisp kiosk.

I "played around" with the device for a month or so and then put it away (in a cool dark place ). In March 2016 (more than a year later) I really started feeling the effects of smoking more than 60 a day. I suffered from shortness of breathe, smokers cough, high cholesterol, and type 2 diabetes to name but a few. I had skipped my annual lung function test (usually January of every year when the medical aid benefits are renewed) out of fear of the latest lung function results.

So, on the 15th March 2016 (almost a year ago), I took out the twisp (that had been steeping for more than a year ) and the rest as they say, is history. Six months later when I eventually went for my annual lung function test, *my lung function had improved from 47% to 90%. That's an increase of more than 40% in only 6 months!!!*

So, thank you to my dearly departed twisp (it was recently pif'ed to another forum member) for saving my life and I can honestly say that *I am one of the billion lives that can be saved*.

@Huffapuff

.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver (2/3/17)

Reading these entries is just.... amazing!!
Congrats to all the entrants so far
Lets make this thread something great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak (2/3/17)

I will start with a bit of background to the story. I started smoking in Standard 7 while waiting for the bus in the afternoons. This was all good and well until in 1999 I developed bad asthma. At this stage I was well beyond a pack a day. 

Fast Forward 16 years, and I just bought my first Twisp E-Cigarette. I've done all my research and surprisingly there's a lot of info out there. Smoked the Twisp with some success for about 3 months then went back to stinkies.

Then 3 years ago I decided to give it another go. I've found some awesome research done on it and have proven to myself that it is waaaaay better for my health than cigarettes and I still get the Nicotine. So I bought my first mod and rta kit. Fired it up and oh my ... this is much different. I get the same throat feeling as when smoking and don't crave cigarettes as much. Of course when you try to make a change in your life something comes over your path to hinder that. Enter personal issues. I was smoking and vaping for almost 2 years. Then Dec 2016 I decided this is it. I'm throwing out the stinkies. Guess what ... On the 1st Jan 2017 I was admitted to the emergency room with a massive asthma attack. Did the EKG and blood tests and all were clear. Was just a hectic one. 

So I decided to have one cig in the morning when I wake up and another before bed. Rest of the time it's just vape.

Finally got an appointment at a Pulminologist today 2 Mar 2017. Lung function is equal to a non smoker. Unfortunately I will still need to do the two cigs a day until my asthma relaxes and then I can drop another one.

But getting that result today was awesome. Normal lung function after approx 20 years smoking. Just need to drink a pill in the afternoon to keep the asthma under control.

I could not have come this far if it wasn't for vapeing. Thanyou everyone that makes this possible and for this forum for bringing all of us together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman (2/3/17)

About 18 months ago I started waking up with a pain in my chest, I figured it was the smoking, but hey, it went away after a while. Then it took 30 mins to go away, then an hour and then 2 hours. Since I started vaping the chest pains have gone away completely, my lungs fill up with air more fully and I can breathe deeper. I can smell properly again, I can taste properly again, my fingers have gone back to normal finger color, my clothes have gone back to smelling clean and fresh and best of all, I feel great. 

@Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LouwrensE (3/3/17)

So here is my story.

I started very young for some reason. My cousin taught me to smoke. I thought that I'm the coolest kid around and I never wanted to quit.
Saw my grandfather and uncle get emphysema and die a slow death. Still didn't want to quit. A couple of years later and many thousands of cigarettes later i started to feel the effects. Climbing stairs was a hassle and i had to catch my breath some times. Morning coughs and phlegm was a every day thing for me. Felt I needed to quit for fear of going the same road as my family members.

Started vaping a couple of months back after visiting the newly opened vape shop in my town. Bought a Ijust2 and never looked back.
The last cigarette i smoked was the one I finished before entering the shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (3/3/17)

I felt it appropriate to quote a fellow greek.




Thanks to vaping: 

- I smell great 
- My car doesn't stink
- No more coughing in the morning. 
- No more waking up with a heavy chest.
and best of all... My sense of taste and smell are better than ever!!

Tagging @Kalashnikov

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LouwrensE (3/3/17)

I realize that im far from the minimum required posts to qualify for this competition but i just wanted to add my experience with vaping.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/3/17)

​Absolutely nothing I tried could get me off the cigarettes, they were engraved deep in to my biology as well as my mind, I started quite late in life and they didn't seem to ever get in the way, until one day they did. A spate of supernatural level bad luck started and I began to smoke more, they made me feel worse and the stress started to grow, so did the smoking and thus began a negative feedback loop that left me feeling like a complete wreck. Through a series of events I started on my vape journey, and six months later (ironically?) I developed liver disease and diabetes, if I was still smoking or had tried to quit while these diseases were presenting themselves I have no doubt that I would have made them ten times worse. They are both in the early (touch wood) days of remission (due in part to advice I got from some members here), so vaping literally saved my life.

Thanks fam for this lit AF comp.

@BumbleBee @Greyz

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/3/17)

Why smell like an ashtray when you can vape and smell like a blueberry cheese cake 




Firstly, thank you EcigsSA team for bringing another epic competition to our doorstep  You guys rock 

Vaping has bettered my life in so many ways, first and fore most is my health which was the first alarm bells ringing in my head, I was a 2 pack a day smoker, my cough was terrible. Mornings, it sounded like a mythical beast would awake, I would cough so much and what would come out of my lungs was disgusting. Even during the day, I would need to clear my throat randomly and with a small cough I would bring up so much phlegm as if I had a permanent cold. It was disgusting to say the least. 
Once I started vaping though, that all changed, within the first 3 weeks my lungs opened up, no more phlegm, no more tight chest, no more heavy breathing and best of all, my sense of smell and taste was intensified. I now have no need to use a quarter bottle of Tabasco on my steak, I call this added value, I'm Portuguese, take that with a pitch of salt and bay leaf 
Ive also had the privilege of meeting some fantastic people right here at EcigsSA because of vaping. The tips, tricks, reviews and generosity that goes on in the vaping community is second to none, I love being apart of it. And believe it or not, I've actually saved money in my vaping journey, I know with all the new devices that is a hard thing to do but I'm the proof in the pudding, it can be done 

I'm currently vaping for 2years 7mths and loving every moment of it 

Love you all, stay awesome EcigsSA





Mr Troll master @Effjh  , I think you should get in on this

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/3/17)

LouwrensE said:


> I realize that im far from the minimum required posts to qualify for this competition but i just wanted to add my experience with vaping.
> Thanks



Thanks @LouwrensE - loved your entry and the hand-written message.
Fantastic!!!


----------



## Jus_Joos (9/3/17)

Hi Guys

I started smoking 10 years ago, around the same time I started having serious depression. I kicked the depression but the cigarettes stayed, I managed to kick the habit for 2 separate years in between by focusing on martial arts. After tearing my anterior cruciate knee ligaments I picked up the habit again permanently and watched my health decline. I switched over to myroll-your-owns as I preferred the taste and it was generally perceived as safer, I started doing some research and realized this is in fact a continually perpetuated myth and rollies are in fact more dangerous than cigarettes. Something needed to give and roughly a year ago, after my then 18 month old picked up a chest infection, I decided I needed to quit. My dad who had been a vaper for a few years then, loaned his kbox mini kit to me and now I don't roll cigarettes, I roll coils.

It is a crime that there are people who would seek to ban vaping and all vapers who are in the movement at this point have a responsibility to share the message before it is too late. We can save countless lives and improve the standard of living for even more!

I'm tagging @WaqaarM who is a new friend who knows an old friend. We met through the classifieds section here, how random?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel (9/3/17)

I was a 20 to 30 pack a day smoker for 12 years until a day came where I was struggling to breathe.
I made a decision to give vaping a go with the intention to quit the stinkies and also due to my health.
I am proud to vape as my health is a million times better.
I can breathe, taste my food, sleep, run and smell better too.

Vaping Has Saved My Life!

@kevkev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (9/3/17)

Already wrote my story.  Just felt like making another poster.
@Dietz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (9/3/17)

I saw this meme a while ago and although funny it makes a very good point:



Now as a lot of you know I was by no means a permanent smoker before I started vaping. I only did it recreationally and on stressful days.

I was well on my way to becoming a smoker and vaping might have steered me away from that course.

What I am proud of is the loved ones I got off smoking so far. Having lost two grandparents to lung disease and cancer respectively I am well aware that the habit is a killer. Below is some of my loved ones I got to join me in vaping:
- My wife who was a smoker, loves her tarot Nano, and since quitting the stinkies she is officially now fitter than me when we excercise, and her coughing is a thing of the past!
- Her sister was a HEAVY smoker, and I have her on my old EVOD and she went dowm from a pack or more a day to a pack a week, still fighting to get completely off stinkies
- Her girlfriend, who I gave my Ego Aio to, went from chainsmoker to chainvaper and she now has a lot more energy and zest for life, and even looks better!

Next in my crosshairs is my mother in law. She is a bit of a stubborn one but she has the other Evod. She smokes a carton a week. Vapes when I visit but smokes otherwise so I am still trying to find a flavour/nic content that she wont put down but I am optimistic.

I think vaping is one of the best discoveries of the century, saving millions of people who converted to it and it does not deserve any bad press funded by the big tobacco companies. I will always be an advocate for vaping wherever I go and wherever I mingle with smokers such as weddings and braais, they are impressed with it and I trust I created enough of an impression to get them to take it up themselves afterwards

Tagging @Lord Vetinari

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (10/3/17)

I started smoking in school to be part of the badass crowd. It was the bad boy rebel attraction that hooked me. It continued on for around 13 years. 

I felt my health deteriorating. The shortness of breath after light exercise, persistant cough and wheezy chest. The fact that i got sick often and took weeks to recover. Those sticks of death work a lot quicker than one imagines.

Something needed to change. My friend convinced me to pick up vaping. Took the plunge and that brought me here onto this amazing forum.

Vaping, in its entirety, has given me a whole new dimension to life. The health improvements are vast, to the point where i have yet to get a cold or flu since i started vaping. My lung function has improved dramatically. I have had the oppertunity to meet some wonderful people. I have taken up modern alchemy in that i attempt to mix 'liquid gold' every weekend. The mini metallurgist in me plays with wonderful and wierd metals and builds fanciful coils. The money is short these days, which multiplies problems, but, cigarettes ain't one of them.



Bonus Pic!

Tagging @sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/3/17)

This competition is closed.

We will be doing the judging and arriving at the winners soon.

Thanks to those who entered, your entries were fantastic and it was great to see and read the stories.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (11/3/17)

Procrastination is its own punishment.
Might as well post it. In no way competes with some of the entrants level of professionalism but seeing I did the effort...


Belated Regards

EDIT: Thinking about this, there is no need that we stop posting these type of testimonials just because the competition ended. @Silver, If you agree, could we perhaps move these posts to a thread with relevant title and continue this as documented affirmation of the truth about vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (13/3/17)

You guys have been really patient, and to be honest that surprises me because that's not usually the case with us vapers, so a special well done to everyone! We have really battled to choose the 10 entries that will go through to the random draw, hence the delay. But we have managed to finally get it down!

Thanks to everyone that entered, and remember that even if you aren't a winner here, we're all winners overall because vaping has saved each and everyone of our lives!

Without further ado, based on originality, effort and the message, the entries are...

@Slick 
@ddk1979 
@DoubleD 
@Atsbitscrisp 
@Schnappie 
@Jus_Joos 
@Create-A-Cloud 
@KZOR 
@Feliks Karp 
@Caveman 

We're going to let the news sink in with you guys a bit, pause for effect, let some tension and suspense build, and just generally take our time with the draw to make you all sweat!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (13/3/17)

Stosta said:


> You guys have been really patient, and to be honest that surprises me because that's not usually the case with us vapers, so a special well done to everyone! We have really battled to choose the 10 entries that will go through to the random draw, hence the delay. But we have managed to finally get it down!
> 
> Thanks to everyone that entered, and remember that even if you aren't a winner here, we're all winners overall because vaping has saved each and everyone of our lives!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (13/3/17)

WOW! Cant wait, suspense is killing me... 

Whoever the winners are, i know we are all winners for beating the addiction to stinkies!!! Congrats all. Goodluck to the top 10!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (14/3/17)

F5 broke....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Hold your horses gents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (14/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Lol @Caveman!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Just a reminder of the awesome prizes up for grabs - from the awesome generous vendors

Prize from *Sir Vape*

4 x 30ml Bottles of Juice
2 x 50ml Bottles of Juice
1 x SV Cap
1 x Tongue Twisters
1 x SV Vape Mat
2 x SV Battery Cases
2 x SV Vape Bands
Free shipping within SA

Prize from *House of Vape*

1x Got cookies 180ml (international)
1x Pure Ten 50ml
1xPure lush 50ml
1x 60ml Baccy man
10x HOV vape bands
Free shipping within SA

Prize from *Vapers Corner*

R1,500.00 Vapers Corner online voucher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie (14/3/17)

Silver said:


> Just a reminder of the awesome prizes up for grabs - from the awesome generous vendors
> 
> Prize from *Sir Vape*
> 
> ...


Some amazingly generous prizes from our vendors in this community!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Anneries (14/3/17)

Silver said:


> Just a reminder of the awesome prizes up for grabs - from the awesome generous vendors
> 
> Prize from *Sir Vape*
> 
> ...



haha, I am sure this is just what the 10 remaining contestants need to "hold their horses" ... Those are some awesome prizes.


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (14/3/17)

Very difficult to hold my horse...its very un-stable lol

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/3/17)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Very difficult to hold my horse...its very un-stable lol
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Smokyg (14/3/17)

Ah man. Came back to late for this!! Good luck to the chosen one's! May the vape be with you..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Ok guys

We are getting ready to do the random draw ...

Not long to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

We are going to do one random draw and the first three names on the list will be winners of the prizes.

Name 1 - Sir Vape prize
Name 2 - House of Vape prize
Name 3 - Vapers Corner prize

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)




----------



## Stosta (14/3/17)

Waiting to see who my new bff is...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

And the winners of ECIGSSA Competition number 6 are as follows:

1. Sir Vape Prize - *@Feliks Karp *
2. House of Vape Prize - *@Schnappie* 
3. Vapers Corner Prize - *@Jus_Joos* 




Congrats to the winners and a big thanks to all those who entered. 
Was great to read everyone's entries. 
We are all winners for quitting the stinkies!!!!

Will the winners please contact the respective vendors to arrange their prizes. 
Tagging the vendors here : @Sir Vape, @HouseOfVape and @Vapers Corner 

Once again, a BIG thank you to the vendors that generously contributed the awesome prizes to this comp. Thanks for being so supportive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (14/3/17)

Silver said:


> And the winners of ECIGSSA Competition number 6 are as follows:
> 
> 1. Sir Vape Prize - *@Feliks Karp *
> 2. House of Vape Prize - *@Schnappie*
> ...


Haha awesome ! Congrats to the winners, some awesome prizes there. Another awesome competition thanks admins. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (14/3/17)

Silver said:


> And the winners of ECIGSSA Competition number 6 are as follows:
> 
> 1. Sir Vape Prize - *@Feliks Karp *
> 2. House of Vape Prize - *@Schnappie*
> ...


Way to go @Feliks Karp @Schnappie and @Jus_Joos !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/3/17)

Congratulations
@Feliks Karp 
@Schnappie 
@Jus_Joos
Enjoy your prizes

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/3/17)

WOW!!!! 

Hopefully this is the start to breaking my bad-luck streak 

Thank you so much to the forum and vendors for organising another top shelf comp! We actually get spoiled rotten here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (14/3/17)

Congrats peeps @Feliks Karp
@Schnappie
@Jus_Joos

enjoy the stinky free life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Schnappie (14/3/17)

Wait what??? 

This could not have happened at a better time! Really so stoked thanks Ecigssa and all the Vendors this is epic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (14/3/17)

@Feliks Karp
@Schnappie
@Jus_Joos

Congratulations Guys!!! Enjoy the goodies!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Slick (14/3/17)

The patience paid off,Congratulations guys,enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## HouseOfVape (14/3/17)

Well done to all! Thanks ECigssa for giving us the opportunity to be part of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Vapers Corner (14/3/17)

Congratulations all and thank you for participating!!

Also thank you to Ecigssa!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Jus_Joos (14/3/17)

Congrats to the winners. We all won the minute we started vaping and ditched the cigs. 

Guys just made my day!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (14/3/17)

Not Only Did vaping get me off of smokes , it brought new riches to my life and opened a few doors as well.

Through vaping I have met a lot of new and awesome people , but by chance I have made best friends , who will have my back and are always there to listen , Vaping not only save me from cancer and other diseases , Vaping saved me from myself! @Tristan @jptrauernicht

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/17)

Congrats everyone and thanks to the Vendors who always give so graciously!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR (14/3/17)

@Feliks Karp
@Schnappie
@Jus_Joos

Congrats lads. Know you will enjoy your prizes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape (14/3/17)

Congrats to everyone 

Sir @Feliks Karp please pop me an email at hugo@sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/3/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Congrats to everyone
> 
> Sir @Feliks Karp please pop me an email at hugo@sirvape.co.za



Thank you for the prize sponsorship 

mail sent!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (17/3/17)

@Sir Vape Hey guys, been having lots of issues with my internet the last couple of days, my gmail keeps tuning me about connection issues, just worried you didn't get my mail!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> @Sir Vape Hey guys, been having lots of issues with my internet the last couple of days, my gmail keeps tuning me about connection issues, just worried you didn't get my mail!



@Sir Vape was also having email issues... Tagging @BigGuy as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (17/3/17)

@Feliks Karp 
@Schnappie 
@Jus_Joos 
Congrats guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

